# Laxer counts his way past 2k



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations on 2000 helpful posts!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You seem to be watching my progress like a hawk 

Anyway, not all my posts were helpful 

*More importantly.... I finally got over 8 posts/day!*


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sure a majority of them are or you wouldn't be an MS/Design mod!

Nah, not hawking ya, just happen to see you around quite a bit :chgrin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats laxer keep up the good work:wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

congrats :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations laxer, very well done


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats, well done


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratz! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congatulations on the 2k mark well done


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone :grin:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey at least their watching yours! I hit 2000 a while ago and no mention whatsoever....lol! Seriously though, congratulations Laxer.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> Hey at least their watching yours! I hit 2000 a while ago and no mention whatsoever....lol! Seriously though, congratulations Laxer.


Congrats on your *2729 post* :grin:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Amd_Man said:


> Hey at least their watching yours! I hit 2000 a while ago and no mention whatsoever....lol! Seriously though, congratulations Laxer.


Sorry I missed ya. :sigh:

Been busy lately trying to get my bearings!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

gavinzach said:


> Sorry I missed ya. :sigh:
> 
> Been busy lately trying to get my bearings!


That's okay gavinzach! I was just joking around! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed that to sorry about that maybe the K


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent job, Geoff.

Congratulations!

John

`


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work Geoff!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Geoff keep up the great work!


----------

